#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Game Discussion >  >  Do you think vicious sports should be banned?

## Bhavya

We do sports for fun and entertainment. Sports also teach us discipline. But some Vicious and dangerous sports like boxing, rugby, wrestling and many other dangerous games risking players lives and negatively affect the watchers' minds. Especially young watchers either these sports can make them more aggressive or bring a feeling of fear to them. So banning these kinds of sports can avoid serious injuries to the players and keep our younger generation away from negative and aggressive behavior. Do you agree that these vicious sports should be banned?

----------

